# HS828 Stopped Moving



## JonBerens (Feb 19, 2015)

Was cleaning up the driveway with the trusty 828 wheeled model everything working fine. On last pass stoppped at snowbank and when I moved lever to reverse the machine and it did not move. Put lever in forward and again nothing. Transmission engagement lever moves freely, nothing obvious hanging off, cables still seems to be attached.

Any ideas on where to start? Hoping for something easy to get me back on snow removal prior to the next storm. 

Thanks!


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Check the drive belt first. If that's ok then chances are there's a problem in the gearbox, sometimes there's a drive pin that shears, sometimes the gears wear from lack of lubrication, and sometimes the steel side of the case gets bowed out and the gears wont mesh.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Not sure but I watched this a couple weeks back and it came to mind.






Let us know what you find Jon.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

WOW, sure hope it isn't that pin. I know that on an assembly line that's a quick way to put it together but having a pin or bolt go through that's replaceable without all the disassembly would sure be kinder on the owner.


----------



## JonBerens (Feb 19, 2015)

*Many Thanks*

Well the forum geniuses have triumphed again. Like most things start with the simple things first. It was the drive belt. While I am in there I will replace the auger belt as well. 

Now why didn't I heat the garage?

Thanks for all who chimed in.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

So nice to hear it was only a belt !


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

JonBerens said:


> Well the forum geniuses have triumphed again. Like most things start with the simple things first. It was the drive belt. While I am in there I will replace the auger belt as well.
> 
> Now why didn't I heat the garage?
> 
> Thanks for all who chimed in.


Thank goodness, this keeps my Honda one day pipe dream ownership thoughts alive!


----------



## JonBerens (Feb 19, 2015)

*Final Notes*

Finished up the belt replacement. Found this video to be very helpful:





Some notes:
On the auger pulley I found it easier to loosen the belt guards in the auger housing to put the new belt on.

definitely perform his final step where you run it with the pulley cover still off to check for smoke. Mine smoked like crazy where the belt guard was rubbing the belt (see above!)

All in all about a one hour job working slowly in an unheated garage.


----------

